# Well, hi.



## Fodland (Jul 29, 2009)

Hiya, as you all can see, I'm new here.
My experiences are:
A little over a year in WTF Taekwondo
2 years on and off training Tai Chi, form only
10-11 months of submission wrestling + a little kickboxing.

But sadly I'm moving to Hungary in less than 3 weeks, and will have to switch... Sad because I've come to love grappling.

Can anyone direct me to someone Hungarian to help me find a new club? 

Well, I hope I'll get to talk to you all soon.


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 29, 2009)

Welcome and I am sure somebody will help with a new school.


----------



## Live True (Jul 29, 2009)

Welcome to MT and hope you find a great place in Hungary!


----------



## arnisador (Jul 29, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## bluekey88 (Jul 29, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## chrispillertkd (Jul 29, 2009)

Welcome to MT.

I don't know anyone in Hungary personally, but you might want to check out http://taekwon-do.csanyi.org/ Good luck with your move.

Pax,

Chris


----------



## morph4me (Jul 30, 2009)

Hello, welcome to MT


----------



## Jack Meower (Jul 30, 2009)

Welcome to MT.  I'm sure someone will help you find a school in Hungary.


----------



## Ty Hatfield (Jul 30, 2009)

Hi and if need anything let me know and good luck

Ty


----------



## Fodland (Jul 30, 2009)

Thanks, guys 



chrispillertkd said:


> Welcome to MT.
> 
> I don't know anyone in Hungary personally, but you might want to check out http://taekwon-do.csanyi.org/ Good luck with your move.
> 
> ...



Hmmm, it doesn't say in what cities the schools are.... Ah well, I'll probably find something.


----------



## mwd0818 (Jul 30, 2009)

Wecome and good luck!


----------



## just2kicku (Jul 30, 2009)

Hello and Welcome! Good luck with your search


----------



## seasoned (Jul 30, 2009)

Welcome aboard, enjoy.


----------



## Tensei85 (Jul 30, 2009)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Domino (Jul 31, 2009)

Hey Fodland, welcome to the forums.
Found some stuff below, Im sure these people can help with location finding if you mail them yourself.

'Baranta' is a traditional form of Hungarian martial arts.
http://dunakanyar.net/~baranta/

If you want grappling, check 
http://ju-jitsu-szeged.hu/

http://www.google.com/Top/Sports/Martial_Arts/Jujutsu/Aikido/Schools_and_Instruction/Europe/Hungary/


----------



## Drac (Jul 31, 2009)

Greetings and Welcome onboard..


----------

